# Modern Game chickens?



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

Does anyone know where I can order Modern Game Bantams? I find them very interesting and cool looking, and I'd love to have a few, but every hatchery I see is either sold out or doesn't have any. Thanks in advance!

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, LaMancha, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You may have to find breeders.


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

Yeah, I've been looking around. I haven't found any yet. I guess they aren't very popular in my area.

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, LaMancha, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Are you talking about birds like the Red Jungle Fowl? I have those things running all over the place.


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

These, they're really small too. Only like 2 lbs.








Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, LaMancha, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

It looks like they come in a variety of colors. I have ones that look similar to what google calls "modern game chickens/fowl" all over the place. Here we just call them feral chickens. I'm sure they're different since these look specially bred but the similarities are striking! lol Long necks, long legs, skinny small birds.


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

Cool! Your in Hawaii right? (Don't worry, I'm not stalking you. Lol. Just from previous threads I've seen.)

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, LaMancha, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

twokidsandafarm said:


> Cool! Your in Hawaii right? (Don't worry, I'm not stalking you. Lol. Just from previous threads I've seen.)
> 
> Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, LaMancha, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
> www.twokidsandafarm.com


Yes, I'm in Hawaii on the Big Island.


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

Yeah I was thinking either the Moderns, or the complete opposite.  Cochin bantams!








Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, LaMancha, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

I want something small and fun to look at, just as a novelty/hobby.

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, LaMancha, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

What about frizzles?


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

Ooh yeah! I like those too! Cochin frizzles! I think Murray McMurray has them too!

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, LaMancha, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------

